# Crystal river fatality



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your friend
Peace be with all that had the privilege of knowing him


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

My condolences on the loss of your friend, may he rest in peace. The link to the article returned a 404 not found error


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Terrible news up here on the Crystal. Meatgrinder is a dangerous rapid and it sounds like there’s been some bad wood in there this season. I hope the rescuers and all involved can make a quick recovery to help put the family and friends at ease. My condolences.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Hopefully this link works.

https://www.aspendailynews.com/news...cle_09ffe182-d0b1-11eb-9f27-bf23c01b769b.html


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

That is tragic and iam so sorry for your loss. So young. If his family needs anything please link us to a page where we could maybe help.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Junk Show Tours said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend. Hopefully this link works.
> 
> https://www.aspendailynews.com/news...cle_09ffe182-d0b1-11eb-9f27-bf23c01b769b.html


It did, thanks.. Tragic..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Follow up, the body was recovered








Body of kayaker who went missing on the Crystal River is recovered


The body of a missing kayaker was found Saturday near a rapid on the Crystal River, where the Roaring Fork Valley man was separated from his kayak on Thursday.




www.denverpost.com


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Guest commentary: Recovering our friend from Crystal River was something we had to do; he would have done the same for us


I’m writing these words in the aftermath of the death of our friend in an attempt to make some sense of the last few days, as well as to tell the details of the events up to and after Chason Russell’s death on the Crystal River.




www.aspentimes.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Guest commentary: Recovering our friend from Crystal River was something we had to do; he would have done the same for us
> 
> 
> I’m writing these words in the aftermath of the death of our friend in an attempt to make some sense of the last few days, as well as to tell the details of the events up to and after Chason Russell’s death on the Crystal River.
> ...


That's a heartbreaking write up. Just goes to show, anything can happen to anyone at any time. A good reminder to be safe out there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Damn man iam sorry for all you guys . Well done on the recovery that must have been the most challenging thing some had ever done. Please let the mountain buzz community know if there is anything his family may need.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Damn man iam sorry for all you guys . Well done on the recovery that must have been the most challenging thing some had ever done. Please let the mountain buzz community know if there is anything his family may need.


Thank you.








Chason P Russell Memorial Fund, organized by Galena Gleason


Chason P Russell Memorial Fund March 1980 - June 2021 Please consider helping us honor… Galena Gleason needs your support for Chason P Russell Memorial Fund



au.gofundme.com


----------

